# Dodgers while ice fishing questions?



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

how do you use a dodger while ice fishing, i've seen and heard of people using them, but i wonder if someone can explain how and maybe tell me a bit about the technique?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Not dodgers but rather Flashers.
Flashers are small spoons and lures like Kastmasters.
Swedish Pimples are also a good choice.
Some folks leave the hooks on the flasher while others choose to remove the hook and attach the line to the bottom O ring.

Fish your ice fly, jig or what ever from 6" to a few feet under the flasher.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

with the flashers that you fish above the hook, don't the fish hit the flasher instead of the hook?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I usually use a flasher with a hook in it.
I do get hits on the flasher some of the time.
I will even tip the Kastmaster or Pimple with wax worm.

When I set up my 6 year old Grandson at Mantua last Saturday, I didn't put a hook on his Kastmaster. 
It made it easy for him to lower his own line down without any problems.

You pick whether or not to keep a hook on the flasher.
Personal choice.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Another technique that I've read in one of my fishing books is to string up several spinner blades on a line with beads separating them and tying sinker at the end to finish the product. The ice angler then drops this in a hole and jigs it up and down until he sees fish on his finder. He then would remove the flasher rig if fish are present and drops down a baited hook. This technique is supposed to be effective for bluegills, who are very susceptible to shiny lures. Of course, this can be tried on another species also. As a disclaimer, I don't have any experience with this technique (yet), just passing along what I've come across.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

With ice flies being so tiny you want to get them down to the bottom and work them. Here are a few pics of the setups we use.

Dubob (Thank You Bob :mrgreen: ) turned us on to the Hali (these come from Finland I believe)...can be bought here in Utah...got ours at Anglers Den in Roy very effective. Most of the Halis come with a very tiny hook and a closed hasp. We purchased the chains with an open clasp so we can swap out ice flies. Here's a pic of a few Halis we have.

[attachment=3:30iy77up]Various Hali with Ice Flies.jpg[/attachment:30iy77up]

Close up view of the hali with the small clasps.

[attachment=0:30iy77up]Hali Chain with Clasps.jpg[/attachment:30iy77up]

Next is the TubeDude setup that this fine angler gave us last year. THANK YOU TD!! 

[attachment=2:30iy77up]TD small dia wire to Jig.jpg[/attachment:30iy77up]

Finally is the small kastmater hook removed with 6-8" of mono to a snap swivel for the lure. Yea I know don't use these snap swivels as the scare the fish...but being old and tieing line in the cold gets real hard for the not so nimble fingies...I'm hear to tell ya even using these we still put them Trout (when we are in waters that have Trout) but mainly we fish for Crappie and Perch on the hard deck.

[attachment=1:30iy77up]Ice Fish'n Kastmaster Flasher.jpg[/attachment:30iy77up]

So just a K2 idea on what we use on the hard deck wrt helping get them itty-bitty ice flies down to the -O<- ...FWIW.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks a bunch for all the replies, very informative.


----------

